# Louis Vuitton Tribute Bag



## XkrissyX (Mar 16, 2007)

Ladies, i was surfing around
the net and i came across to this "limited edition"
Louis Vuitton Purse.







It is a mish-mosh of styles and patterns of 15 LV bags of past generations sewn together to create a patchwork design. Last month during Paris Fashion Week it was deemed a "Frankenstein Monster.
Brace yourself if you are even the slightest bit intrigued because this controversial purse has a shocking price-tag of $42,000:7b: 

I dont know ladies... i may be addicted to purses but i dont think
Ill ever buy this purse! Not even cute!
I could buy myself some lifetime supplies of makeup!hahha
that would be so worth my money!:saythat:

What do you think ladies?
Would you buy these purse??? Only 4 are available in the US.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 16, 2007)

Ew, hell no! That's ugly! $42k worth of Coach, maybe... MU, definitely... That bag, never!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 16, 2007)

Make-up..Coach.and Juicy Couture is worth my $42,000..hhahaha


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 16, 2007)

That is the most hideous thing I've ever seen.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 16, 2007)

Um, that's a big down payment on a house!!! It's hideous anyway. If I had the money, I could see myself getting a small LV bag someday but for now I'm a Target purse girl!! LOL I would definately buy a $200 Coach before I'd get an LV though!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree, that sure is ugly!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2007)

Ack! No way. I'm not too fond of those purses prior to their "surgery" either. Not that I don't like LV, but some of the LV collections are ugly.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 16, 2007)

that much money for a bag that looked like it was designed in a city dump


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 16, 2007)

You know LV is laughing all the way to the bank! They probably just have left over scraps from their old designs and figure if they say there's only a limited # and put a huge price tag on it, some rich celeb is gonna buy it!! LOL


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry but not for me at all. I would never buy a bag for that much ever in my life. Not even worth 42,000. Its very ugly.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww! i wouldn't pay $1 for it.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 16, 2007)

I just visually vomited


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldn't use it if you gave it to me.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 16, 2007)

That thing is just ridiculous looking, and I call it a "thing" because it's so atrocious I don't think you can even call it a purse.


----------



## jenfer (Mar 16, 2007)

That is one ugly bag.


----------



## Saje (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow... I'm not a fan of LV bags in the first place and to strap scraps together like that... hahaha! No way.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 16, 2007)

Lmao. Gross.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 16, 2007)

I buy designer bags, but I would NEVER spend that kind of money...even on a bag that I was in love with. That price is insane, and so is anyone that would spend that much.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 16, 2007)

ridiculous!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 16, 2007)

There is no way on God's green earth that I could validate myself doing that. Not even if I was friggin Donald Trump!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 16, 2007)

Ugly ugly ugly ugly.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 16, 2007)

hahhahaah all of you ladies are so funny with your comments...hahha

I bought it!..hahah jk! no way in hell!:laughs:


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 16, 2007)

ewwww that thing needs to be burned!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 16, 2007)

what the hell are some desighners thinking.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay so here is the part 2 of Louie Vuitton limited edition purse.
I must say, they must really really high when they were trying to 
design this garbage &lt;-- Literally!
:wtf:


Sources from Popsugar.com
Made of the world's finest Italian leather, this one-of-a-kind luxury handbag is hand-crafted with carefully chosen "urban charms". The proud owner of this exclusive handbag will be able to flaunt her impeccable style and lavish taste to a world that can only dream about owning such a rare and precious possession. _Medium: an old purse found in the back of my closet, rubber cement, various bits of trash found on the sidewalks of San Francisco.
Here it is Ladies
*GET READY TO VOMIT












I could see her carryng that trash bag cuz she wears trashy clothes too.
They match!:saythat:
*

*HERES THE FIRST ONE..CALLED fRANKENSTEIN LV 





*_


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this for real? But I bet some loser celebrity would sport it in hopes of starting a fashion craze! LOL


----------



## Saje (Mar 20, 2007)

That one looks fake : They even photoshopped MK/A onto the poster.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

yep, look like fakes to me too.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2007)

yuck!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

lmao


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 20, 2007)

lol i hope theyre fake cuz thats one ugly purse to be going crazy about.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 20, 2007)

i like LV only for some of their classic pieces but this is NO WAY!! its too far for me, i dont even know what it's suppose to be. I would never pay 42,000 for it, i rather get a car.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 20, 2007)

that is the most hideous bag EVER!..::shudder:: did I just see that?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 20, 2007)

Lord - who threw that together!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

I saw it on the View, Rossie was making fun of it like always. hehe. I think its a very interesting bag, not sure if its worth the $ though.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

that really is a monster. not cute and are they kidding with that price? even for a louis...


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 4, 2007)

Apparently it sold out before it even hit the shelves or something, as the saying goes....money can't buy you style. :laughing:


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 6, 2007)

That is ridiculous, you have be a class act if you buy something like that!!!


----------



## jenn1987 (Apr 6, 2007)

It looks like something a fashion student sewed together for their end of the year project...its fugly.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

I wouldn't spend US$42.00 or for that matter US$4.20 on that bag. It's awful.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: I cracked up when I read your comment.

It made me think of an episode on "Friends" when Phoebe (Lisa Kudrow) said "My eyes, my eyes".


----------



## sooner_chick (Apr 8, 2007)

Yikes!! That's downright ugly!! I would never pay alot of money for Vuitton,Prada, Coach,Juicy Couture... Even for one Vuttion you could pay your rent!! I rather have a knock-off anyday. Carrying a high-dollar purse says:" I am paying for the label," or, " I can afford this, and you can't!!" It's a status symbol.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

Speaking of knock-offs, I have beautiful Birkin knock-off.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 8, 2007)

That's the most hideous thing I've ever seen....a complete waste of money.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

awful.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah... I saw that show too. Rosie made her own version with a cheap purse and some scraps she found at home. I have a few old purses. I may make something too. :bee:

I'm pretty crafty. I could prolly make something that would actually look cute.


----------



## deadlakes (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG. $42000? that's ridiculous. i'd rather an hermes anyday!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

thats rediculous and it's ugly


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

Ewww.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2007)

super ugly


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 25, 2007)

:icon_puke_r:

That is all.


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh my! Its like...horrible. not my thing, I own one LV bag and Im happy with it


----------



## toota (Apr 25, 2007)

a BiG No nO

offffffffffffffff


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

I think my cats litter box is more interesting.


----------



## Feniks (Apr 26, 2007)

It might look good in real life- a lot of clothes and bags don't show up well in pictures. But... I'd rather spend that money somewhere else :/


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 8, 2007)

Umm...NO. Not a LV fan to begin with.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

puke! was someone high when they designed it?


----------



## prettypretty (May 20, 2007)

ugly


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 21, 2007)

I agree, that sure is ugly!


----------



## monniej (May 23, 2007)

i'm just not feeling this one...


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 19, 2007)

i wouldn't pay $1 for it


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 19, 2007)

HIDEOUS, that bag is a total waste of money, I know it sounds harsh, but anyone who buys that has more funds that common sense.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 19, 2007)

if its free i dunt mind


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

I do not like that at all.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 19, 2007)

O my God! that prices really cut off my head! hehehe...

that tooo expensive to me... can't afford for it huhuhu~~


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

That is the fugliest bag I've ever seen!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 27, 2007)

That purse looks like 15 years of fashion barfed all over it. Sure a logo bag with one logo might be okay....but all the logos in history together on one little bag.....not a good idea. $42,000...........I'd get a car.


----------

